# Long term Pokemon RP



## AVeryTakenUsername (Dec 3, 2020)

Looking for someone to work with on a long term plot heavy Pokemon RP. I enjoy many genres such as Slice of Life, Mystery, Adventure, Drama and Romance. I have more experience roleplaying as ferals aka the Pokemon in their natural forms, just with the ability to speak and the like. I could maybe be convinced to try anthros but I have no experience doing it. I am not really looking for just smut at this time and prefer RPs to have a plot and character development. I don't mind ERP down the road but for me to be invested at all the characters need to have a connection as friends or more first. 

I write several paragraphs usually and am pretty literate. I don't require perfect grammar but I would like it if you made an attempt to keep your writing tidy if that makes sense. Hopefully that isn't a problem.

I enjoy the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon series a lot. If you have experience playing those games or even RPing in those worlds, that is a major plus. But not required. Let me know if you are interested. Thank you!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 4, 2020)

I could turn Scylla into a weavile.


----------



## Tatsuo chan (Dec 6, 2020)

I would love to rp with you! I don't do ERP but romance is fine as long as there's combat involved too. I also like advebture and mystery dungeons inspired plots. I'm well into the behaviors of different Pokémon, so feral is my strong side.


----------



## AVeryTakenUsername (Dec 6, 2020)

EllicharaTheReshiram said:


> I would love to rp with you! I don't do ERP but romance is fine as long as there's combat involved too. I also like advebture and mystery dungeons inspired plots. I'm well into the behaviors of different Pokémon, so feral is my strong side.


You sound like a good fit. Only thing is I dunno if I want legendaries like reshiram being main characters due to how strong they are. If that's not a problem leave your discord and we can work something out.


----------



## Tatsuo chan (Dec 6, 2020)

AVeryTakenUsername said:


> You sound like a good fit. Only thing is I dunno if I want legendaries like reshiram being main characters due to how strong they are. If that's not a problem leave your discord and we can work something out.


My Discord is Ellichara#4291.

And for OC's, I generally play a young and cute version of Reshiram that is not insanely strong yet. If that still bothers you, I have a shiny Gardevoir OC too that's a fighting type instead of fairy.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Dec 6, 2020)

I'd very much be down to RP with you. I do a lot of plot-based RPs, mostly with ERP later down the road. I have multiple pokémon OCs that I've kinda left in the dust that I could end up playing. I know a little bit about the mystery dungeon series too, even though I haven't played too much of those games. If you're down for that, my discord is C4theSlime#9434


----------



## Jwolfan (Dec 16, 2020)

AVeryTakenUsername said:


> Looking for someone to work with on a long term plot heavy Pokemon RP. I enjoy many genres such as Slice of Life, Mystery, Adventure, Drama and Romance. I have more experience roleplaying as ferals aka the Pokemon in their natural forms, just with the ability to speak and the like. I could maybe be convinced to try anthros but I have no experience doing it. I am not really looking for just smut at this time and prefer RPs to have a plot and character development. I don't mind ERP down the road but for me to be invested at all the characters need to have a connection as friends or more first.
> 
> I write several paragraphs usually and am pretty literate. I don't require perfect grammar but I would like it if you made an attempt to keep your writing tidy if that makes sense. Hopefully that isn't a problem.
> 
> I enjoy the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon series a lot. If you have experience playing those games or even RPing in those worlds, that is a major plus. But not required. Let me know if you are interested. Thank you!


Sounds fun. I'm down, but I'm not known for lengthy replies. I'd that ok?


----------



## AVeryTakenUsername (Dec 16, 2020)

Jwolfan said:


> Sounds fun. I'm down, but I'm not known for lengthy replies. I'd that ok?


Do you do one-liners usually or can you do more than that?


----------



## Jwolfan (Dec 16, 2020)

AVeryTakenUsername said:


> Do you do one-liners usually or can you do more than that?


I can try. But if I can't keep up I'll tell ya. The lacking length is due to insecurities


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Dec 16, 2020)

AVeryTakenUsername said:


> Looking for someone to work with on a long term plot heavy Pokemon RP. I enjoy many genres such as Slice of Life, Mystery, Adventure, Drama and Romance. I have more experience roleplaying as ferals aka the Pokemon in their natural forms, just with the ability to speak and the like. I could maybe be convinced to try anthros but I have no experience doing it. I am not really looking for just smut at this time and prefer RPs to have a plot and character development. I don't mind ERP down the road but for me to be invested at all the characters need to have a connection as friends or more first.
> 
> I write several paragraphs usually and am pretty literate. I don't require perfect grammar but I would like it if you made an attempt to keep your writing tidy if that makes sense. Hopefully that isn't a problem.
> 
> I enjoy the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon series a lot. If you have experience playing those games or even RPing in those worlds, that is a major plus. But not required. Let me know if you are interested. Thank you!


I'm still interested, if you're still looking.


----------



## AVeryTakenUsername (Dec 19, 2020)

Jwolfan said:


> I can try. But if I can't keep up I'll tell ya. The lacking length is due to insecurities


I'm open to trying. Although I can assure you you won't need to feel too insecure with me. I'm not really too demanding. I just like to have something to work with when I reply, you know?


C4theSlime said:


> I'm still interested, if you're still looking.


Looks like you're in the netherlands so our time zones are pretty far off. Not sure how often we could really find the time to do much with conflicting schedules like that, but we can try I suppose.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm interested.


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Dec 21, 2020)

Hey if your still looking im interested


----------



## Baalf (Dec 21, 2020)

I might have to wait in line, but I am always open for a Pokemon roleplay.


----------

